

Ask HN: How much do you tech recruiters make? - smattiso

Most tech recruiters were never programmers. A very absurd minority were ever excellent programmers. It seems like there should be a market for recruiters who can actually find really good programmers. Are any of you in this market?
======
Peroni
I'm a Tech recruiter and former developer. I wouldn't have ever classed myself
as an excellent developer but my experience is much more extensive than 99% of
the people in this industry.

I'm happy to disclose my earnings simply because the HN community has always
been very open and effusive to me in the past.

Keep in mind, I'm based in London, UK and I work for one of the worlds largest
IT recruitment companies. I started this job in February (I have a few years
of recruitment under my belt) and this year I will have earned approximately
£60k before tax. Your first year with a new company is always relatively slow
as it takes time to build new business. Next year I am targeted to bill a
certain amount of money and should I surpass my target by 10% (which is what I
feel I can realistically achieve) then I should end 2012 having earned
somewhere around £80k. I work alongside a guy who has been in the industry
much longer than me and he will comfortably earn £120k+ next year.

There are plenty of tech people who earn a lot more than me but the reality is
I would never have been earning the same amount of money at this stage of my
career if I had stayed working as a Developer. I've just turned 29 by the way.

~~~
hr
Is the question how much is earned per placement or per year? Each is very
dependent on the individual and firm.

In the US recruiters charge 15-30% of base and/or total comp...depends how
good you are and your relationship with your client. Good US recruiters bill
300K+, great recruiters bill 500K+, and avg recruiters will bill 100-200K. How
much you keep as an individual depends on the deal you have with your firm or
if you are self employed.

The second part of the question ~ does being a developer make a person a
better recruiter? My initial answer would be 'no'. In fact, I would argue that
being a developer could hinder being a successful recruiter.

Understanding what your client is looking for is absolutely key to being
successful. However, the skills that make you a good devlpr are almost polar
opposite the skills that make someone a good recruiter. Being a recruiter
takes a strong sales aptitude.

The other problem that comes to mind is a condition we, in the US, call
'experting'. It happens when you're candidate has 60-90% of what the client is
looking for, but because you're too focused on delivering perfection, and
because you know what perfection is, you neglect to send this place-able
candidate in for an interview. Sometimes it's better to not know what you
don't know.

Cheers

~~~
Peroni
_However, the skills that make you a good devlpr are almost polar opposite the
skills that make someone a good recruiter. Being a recruiter takes a strong
sales aptitude._

The sales aptitude gets your foot in the door, a thorough understanding of
your clients business and needs keeps you there. Your argument is one of a
sales orientated recruiter grasping at straws.

A significant pay packet and a 1st class client list negates your argument
that a technical understanding is a hindrance.

------
kls
My assumption would be the companies that know, rely on developers to be their
recruiters and the ones that don't and use headhunters look at developers as
resources and are OK with the churn until they find a cog that fits the
machine. I don't think second rate organizations would even see the value in a
good recruiter.

